# 98 Maxima Shift Knob thread size?!?!



## tips14 (Aug 9, 2012)

I can't seem to find the thread size for the shift knob anywhere and I'm trying to buy a new knob that isn't one of those universal pieces of crap. can anybody help me?!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Most Asian makes use a 10MM or 12MM shaft. This is easy to figure out; with the shifter removed, you can see if the threaded shaft will fit within the end of a 10MM wrench. If the end of the wrench is too small, it's likely a 12MM shaft (you can double-check with a 12MM wrench). THat leaves the thread pitch, which is likely 1.5 or 1.25MM (the latter is the finer pitch of the two). Take your shift knob down to your local hardware supply store or even auto parts store that sells metric bolts and find the bolt that fits your shift knob. The bolt that fits will be tell you your thread size.


----------



## B & R Auto Repair (Nov 2, 2012)

It's probably 12MM


----------



## brandadam (Nov 10, 2012)

I had 98 Maxima and i found same problem. But this time i wasn't able to find out this solution ,that'why i had to buy new one. 

Nissan workshop


----------

